# Pipe Tobacco Reviews



## DrStrangelove

*IHT - THIS TOPIC WAS CREATED BEFORE WE HAD A PIPE TOBACCO REVIEW SUBFORUM.* 
now, feel free to post a review in an already existing topic for that tobacco. if a topic does not exist, start one. 
no guidelines on how to review. 
thanks.
_____________________________________________

This is a thread specifically for the purpose of posting reviews of different Pipe Tobaccos. Since we don't have a forum specifically for that purpose, and I don't want all of the reviews getting filtered off the first page, such reviews shall live in this thread.

Please post your pipe tobacco reviews in this thread along with PIPE TOBACCO REVIEW COMMENTARY (threadjacking bastages). If reviews are posted in seperate threads, I will do my best to repost them here to create some sort of reference.


----------



## DacularThrasher

Hello. I am a long time pipe smoker....I found this website and I am impressed. Does anyone exprienced WO Larsen pipe tobacco? I got a sample of the "Fresh and Elegant" blend while I was vacationing in Germany after I bought a Stephano pipe and a Vauen pipe. The package reads Virginia, Black Cavendish, Burley...and the rest is german. Nice light smoke flavor and a nice natural aroma. I can't find it here in the states. I can't find anything like it. My local tobbaco shop can't order it.

I am in love with this tobacco....I strongly recommend it.


----------



## Nooner

DacularThrasher said:


> Hello. I am a long time pipe smoker....I found this website and I am impressed. Does anyone exprienced WO Larsen pipe tobacco? I got a sample of the "Fresh and Elegant" blend while I was vacationing in Germany after I bought a Stephano pipe and a Vauen pipe. The package reads Virginia, Black Cavendish, Burley...and the rest is german. Nice light smoke flavor and a nice natural aroma. I can't find it here in the states. I can't find anything like it. My local tobbaco shop can't order it.
> 
> I am in love with this tobacco....I strongly recommend it.


Yes, I like the Larsen blends, I especially like the Collector's Tins. Knoxcigar has some of their stuff on sale right now, but not the "Fresh and Elegant"

I have really been digging VA/Perique blends lately myself - I almost bought a pound of Perique, and still may to be abel to add some to some of my favorite VA tobaccos.


----------



## DacularThrasher

Nooner said:


> Yes, I like the Larsen blends, I especially like the Collector's Tins. Knoxcigar has some of their stuff on sale right now, but not the "Fresh and Elegant"
> 
> I have really been digging VA/Perique blends lately myself - I almost bought a pound of Perique, and still may to be abel to add some to some of my favorite VA tobaccos.


Thanks for the heads up. Maybe the "fresh and Elegant" is a new blend that has not made its way to this side of the Atlantic. In the mean while, I may order some of the other blends that are available from Knoxcigars website. Do you have a recomendation? Currently I smoke Peterson's Luckery Blend, Dunhill's nightcap and morning blend. I am open to more traditional tocacco than aromatics.


----------



## IHT

is it this?
http://www.knoxcigar.com/lcol.html

here's a german site for lovers of the leaf. they have a review:
http://www.daft.de/tabak/review.php?sel=1042&ref=/tabak/index&p=L

if you can translate, you could see if they ship to the US?
http://www.genussrauchen.de/modules.php?name=Reviews&rop=showcontent&id=17

now that i think of it, there's a german cigar vendor that may have pipe stuff. brb.

i just found a german site that has it (i think). you have to dowload their pdf file, then put your order in on their site.
http://www.danpipe.de/dpcc-eng.html <--- that's where you can download their catalog and get the info you need to order from.


----------



## KnightKrusher

Hi. I have smoked a pipe for some 35 years , I do find that a good English blend may sometimes bother those around us, something about the smell but the taste makes up for it. I like the Dunhill 965 and Pliosopher. While at JRs I found that they have a Scottish Blend (house blend) that taste and smells just like Mac Baren Scttish Mix at 1/2 the price. Now I really like Mac Baren I believe that the taste of their tobacco is renowned for it's sweetness and aroma ,and I have never had a complainant it's smell or aroma. :2


----------



## DacularThrasher

IHT said:


> is it this?
> http://www.knoxcigar.com/lcol.html
> 
> here's a german site for lovers of the leaf. they have a review:
> http://www.daft.de/tabak/review.php?sel=1042&ref=/tabak/index&p=L
> 
> if you can translate, you could see if they ship to the US?
> http://www.genussrauchen.de/modules.php?name=Reviews&rop=showcontent&id=17
> 
> now that i think of it, there's a german cigar vendor that may have pipe stuff. brb.
> 
> i just found a german site that has it (i think). you have to dowload their pdf file, then put your order in on their site.
> http://www.danpipe.de/dpcc-eng.html <--- that's where you can download their catalog and get the info you need to order from.


Cool. Thanks!

I went to dictionary.com to translate the review:
Franz WiesmaierBei my last tobacco purchase in Passau held Mr. Weiherer the newest tobacco creation of Larsen for me under the nose and gave themselves then some trial packages. Due to the smell I wanted to only reject the samples, but then I imagined: An attempt does not cost anything and perhaps tastes it nevertheless those description of the manufacturer: "Heller CROSS CUT Virginia from Brazil lends this Mixture the elegance. A only one, handread out grade of Virginia tobaccos ensures this rare combination of bright color and high ripe one. Doubly fermentierter Black Cavendish and good-tasting Burley give this dazzle a gentle and nevertheless rich character. The fresh this Mixture is deduced from the combination of different CUTS and pleasant, fruchtiger flavours, which connect a exquisiten taste with slow burn-up - therefore W.O.Larsen calls them also Fresh and Elegant."Beim opening the trial package means one, a packing fruit dte blow to open, another description do not occur to me for this smell not. After the first impression I would never buy a so violently aromatized mixture, even if the tobacco picture offers a used from Larsen good sight.

Plugging and igniting become problem-free, which is tobacco thus correctly conditioned. To the taste: Against expecting the flavour is not so violent, as that let assume the smell when opening the Pouches. The tobacco tastes fruchtig, and comes with freshness, which I would call minzig. Menthol would be exaggerated. This flavour remains up to the conclusion in such a way. The tobacco is not also inclined to the hot smoking. The space note was very much praised by my coworkers: "finite again once a tobacco that does not stink (Latakia) or to sweetly ist."Faziter Fresh and elegant from Larsen is an useful mixture for lovers of aromatics, which like Minz Fruchtmischungen. It is suitable also due to its problem-free smoke characteristics for beginners. The space note is apparent suitable as attraction for the female environment. Personally I prefer however nevertheless rather more nature-left mixtures.


----------



## joed

dfrancis said:


> ...Da Vinci, Blue Note, and University Flake... I'll report back on the Dan tins when they show up.


Curious to hear what you think of the DaVinci and Bluenote - I think they are both great - in fact, I have dedicated one of my pipes to the DaVinci. I haven't tried the University - so, I'll be anxious to hear about that one too.

thanks for the review.


----------



## IHT

i'm glad al gore created the internet. i just put in an order for 9 more tins of tobacco, only cost me $79 w/ shipping.  
had this been my local B&M, it would be well over $120, maybe even $150. :c


----------



## mr.c

hey how about some reviews ehh ???:sl


----------



## IHT

mr.c said:


> hey how about some reviews ehh ???:sl


when i get over this cold, i'll try to do some more.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

I have been on the fence about buying some of this. Your taste is similiar to mine so i will have to pick up a tin. Thanks Dave and Joe.


----------



## IHT

if you all haven't noticed, this sticky has gone from 3 pages down to 1 (if you're settings are the same as mine - 40 posts per page).

all the reviews are now in their own topics, and all the relevant replies are also in those topics.

i know we didn't do many reviews due to the single review topic.... 
so, now that we have an area for reviews only, and you want to find an old review... down at the bottom of the page, there are "display options".
if you select "beginning", you'll get every topic ever started in here.
or you can do your basic search.










*so, let's get to reviewing.*


----------



## Mister Moo

PALADIN Black Cherry:

Hard to explain why I bought a pouch if this. It tasted like the floor of the head on a Pamilco Sound shrimp boat; aftertaste of Romilar cough syrup; afterburn like a mouthfull of kerosene. Otherwise, it was a great bargain.

rating: 17 thumbs down


----------



## drpimento

DacularThrasher said:


> Hello. I am a long time pipe smoker....I found this website and I am impressed. Does anyone exprienced WO Larsen pipe tobacco? I got a sample of the "Fresh and Elegant" blend while I was vacationing in Germany after I bought a Stephano pipe and a Vauen pipe. The package reads Virginia, Black Cavendish, Burley...and the rest is german. Nice light smoke flavor and a nice natural aroma. I can't find it here in the states. I can't find anything like it. My local tobbaco shop can't order it.
> 
> I am in love with this tobacco....I strongly recommend it.


FYI I found several types of W. O. Larsen's including Fresh & Elegant at a very friendly place called Cienfuegos on Defensa Street in the San Telmo neighborhood of Buenos Aires, Argentina. Alejandro Weil is the proprietor. I have his email. Of course the prices were quite reasonable. I brought several packs of it and would consider trading or selling one or two. Cheers!


----------



## rehbas21

drpimento said:


> FYI I found several types of W. O. Larsen's including Fresh & Elegant at a very friendly place called Cienfuegos on Defensa Street in the San Telmo neighborhood of Buenos Aires, Argentina. Alejandro Weil is the proprietor. I have his email. Of course the prices were quite reasonable. I brought several packs of it and would consider trading or selling one or two. Cheers!


He hasent been online since 7/28/06.


----------

